# Te recuerdo ....



## Juan Quiroga

Gostaria de saber cómo se diz "te recuerdo " no portugues.
Por exemplo: "te recuerdo llegar a las 10 de la mañana".

Gracias !


----------



## Carfer

_'Lembro-te de que deves chegar às 10 da manhã' _


----------



## airosa

Me parece que en español la frase tiene otro significado.


----------



## Juan Quiroga

OK Carfer, acho que o que vc diz é correto.
Obrigado!


----------



## Juan Quiroga

Uma outra pergunta, e para dizer "Recuerdo a Usted llegar a las 10 de la mañana"  seria  "Lembro a vc que deve chegar às 10 da manhã"  ??


----------



## Carfer

Juan Quiroga said:


> Uma outra pergunta, e para dizer "Recuerdo a Usted llegar a las 10 de la mañana" seria "Lembro a vc que deve chegar às 10 da manhã" ??


 
No português do Brasil, creio que sim (vc=você). No de Portugal será _'Lembro-lhe que deve chegar às 10 da manhã'_ 



airosa said:


> Me parece que en español la frase tiene otro significado.


 
Qual, Airosa? O de que é o falante quem se lembra de a outra pessoa chegar às 10h da manhã? Creio que nesse caso não seria esta a construção, mas será melhor aguardar que algum nativo se pronuncie.


----------



## ManPaisa

airosa said:


> Me parece que en español la frase tiene otro significado.


 

Não, não tem outro significado.


----------



## ManPaisa

Juan Quiroga said:


> Uma outra pergunta, e para dizer "Recuerdo a Usted llegar a las 10 de la mañana" seria "Lembro a vc que deve chegar às 10 da manhã" ??


 
_Você_ no equivale a _usted_ en el portugués de Brasil.  Eso sería _o senhor/a senhora._

Yo diría:  _Lembro ao senhor de que deve chegar às 10 da manhã._

Espera a ver qué dicen los brasileños.


----------



## airosa

Carfer said:


> O de que é o falante quem se lembra de a outra pessoa chegar às 10h da manhã?


Foi isso o que tinha em mente. Más já entendi, teria sido: "te recuerdo llegando" o "te recuerdo haber llegado"... Bom, qual seria o equivalente português neste caso?  Tenho dúvidas. Obrigada.

É que não me lembro de ouvi-lo em espanhol, achava que se dizia igual que em português: "te recuerdo que debes llegar a las 10 de la mañana".


----------



## curlyboy20

airosa said:


> Foi isso o que tinha em mente. Más já entendi, teria sido: "*te recuerdo llegando*" o "*te recuerdo haber llegado*"... Bom, qual seria o equivalente português neste caso? Tenho dúvidas. Obrigada.
> .


 
As orações em espanhol não fazem sentido. Talvez você quer dizer "Recuerdo que llegaste" ou "Recuerdo que habías llegado". Nesse caso, ficaria "Eu me lembro que você chegou...." _Eu me lembro que você chegou às dez da manhã._


----------



## amistad2008

ManPaisa said:


> _Você_ no equivale a _usted_ en el portugués de Brasil. Eso sería _o senhor/a senhora._
> 
> Yo diría: _Lembro ao senhor de que deve chegar às 10 da manhã._
> 
> Espera a ver qué dicen los brasileños.


 
ManPaisa está en lo cierto, sin embargo me parece rara la construcción _"Lembro ao senhor..."_ , aunque no digo que esté incorrecta. Normalmente por aquí se oye: 

_Formal_
_Devo lembrá-lo que o senhor tem que chegar às 10 da manhã._ (muuuy formal)
o
_Devo lembrar que o senhor tem que chegar_*.....* (formal pero se oye más)

_Informal:_
_Preciso/Devo lembrar que você tem que chegar...._

Bueno, siempre habrá alguien que sepa más, por eso esperemos otras opiniones.


----------



## airosa

curlyboy20 said:
			
		

> As orações em espanhol não fazem sentido.


O primeiro que me veio à mente foi isto:
"*Te recuerdo*, Amanda, la calle mojada, *corriendo* a la fábrica donde trabajaba Manuel".
Parece-me também que ouvi dizer "te recuerdo decir (haber dicho)", "te recuerdo hablar de", etc.
Bom, já entendo que é incorreto...


----------



## curlyboy20

É incorreto, Airosa.  Mas acho que entendo o que as orações estão tentando dizer.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Más já entendi, teria sido: "te recuerdo llegando" o "te recuerdo haber llegado"... Bom, qual seria o equivalente português neste caso?


 
Há duas possibilidades, consoante o que efectivamente estiver a querer dizer. Se apenas quiser dizer que se lembra, que se recorda (que não esqueceu), então será: _'Recordo-me/lembro-me de teres chegado às 10h da manhã'. _
Mas se está a evocar a chegada da outra pessoa, a revivê-la mentalmente, dirá  _'Recordo-te a chegar às 10h da manhã'_



airosa said:


> O primeiro que me veio à mente foi isto:
> "*Te recuerdo*, Amanda, la calle mojada, *corriendo* a la fábrica donde trabajaba Manuel".


 
Victor Jara! Fantástico!


----------



## airosa

Carfer said:


> Há duas possibilidades, consoante o que efectivamente estiver a querer dizer. Se apenas quiser dizer que se lembra, que se recorda (que não esqueceu), então será: _'Recordo-me/lembro-me de teres chegado às 10h da manhã'. _
> Mas se está a evocar a chegada da outra pessoa, a revivê-la mentalmente, dirá _'Recordo-te a chegar às 10h da manhã'_


Parece-me que esta vez estou influenciada pelo português.
Muito obrigada, Carfer.


----------

